# Google chrome cause low volume high pitch whine/noise



## shevanel (Feb 12, 2010)

Whenever I have no music on and its quiet I hear this high pitched noise but at a really low volume.. only loud enough to be heard really.. but the pitch is annoying.

I noticed this only happens whenever I open Google Chrome web browser.. If I close chrome the whine stops.. If I open Ixplore or any other app or program no such whine happens.

Whats the deal?

How can a web broswer cause a high pitch to emit while any other program does not?

Wierd i know, does google use anything another ap might not?

EDIT: I just noticed that the Magnifier built into windows also causes this whenever the screen is enlarged, calculator, winrar, and wmp and other programs do not cause any noise.


----------



## Phxprovost (Feb 12, 2010)

maybe its google spying on you and that whining you here is google secretly uploading all your pronz to their servers


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 12, 2010)

Try updating your graphics drivers.


----------



## shevanel (Feb 12, 2010)

are the 10.2's out already?

cant really upgrade to new drivers until they are.

Explain why you think it might be gpu driver related?

For some reason the whine has ceased even with google c open.. but itll come back eventually.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 12, 2010)

Where is the whine coming from? PSU? Headphones/speakers plugged into an audio jack on the system?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 12, 2010)

shevanel said:


> are the 10.2's out already?
> 
> cant really upgrade to new drivers until they are.
> 
> ...



Well it's a wild guess, since I didn't see a graphics card in your specs. I assumed you had old/no drivers installed. That can cause whine when scrolling in a browser for instance, since 2D accelleration isn't properly handled.


----------



## TIGR (Feb 12, 2010)

Also, is this on the rig in your System Specs? It's not by chance on a laptop?


----------



## human_error (Feb 12, 2010)

i had a similar issue (high pitched whine) when moving my mouse in browsers - was my x-fi card somehow getting inteference/driver based inteference from my mouse signals. Fix for that was to send the xfi back.

Check your sound drivers are up-to-date and double-check that when the sound is in chrome that it is definately when only in chrome (close chrome and listen for it).


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 12, 2010)

capacitor squeal perhaps? My 8800GT used to do it on brilliant white pages, not so much on dark ones.


----------



## heky (Feb 12, 2010)

I agree with with Kyle, its probably  a capacitor squeal. Nothing to worry about, i have had i for a year now on my Abit IP35 Pro, when doing certain things, but have no problems whatsoever.


----------



## audiotranceable (Feb 12, 2010)

my parents thought the caps scream was a mouse dieing. I let them search my room for a while before they gave up and I told them it was the caps

Hey walk in my room get ready to be fooled


----------



## shevanel (Feb 14, 2010)

i think its the samsung f3's they have this sci fi kinda noise when theyre benched or even semi active


----------



## pelouzer (Mar 2, 2010)

You can try going into your bios and disabling intel speedstep and c1e enhanced halt state if thats there. I was having the exact same problem with chrome and some other applications, that friggen whine had been driving me nuts. started tinkering around and tried disabling speedstep first and it got quieter. Then the other (C1E etc..) and its completely gone now. It was coming from my cpu an old dual core pressler. Could be dying on me, I dont know, or it could just not like the fluctuating voltages from the constant dialing back/up from those two commands.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah i found out that if i disabled c1e in realtemp then the noise halts


----------



## CJCerny (Mar 2, 2010)

Probably coil whine or capacitor squel--and probably not coming from your PC. It's probably coming from your monitor. My guess is that the background in Chrome is a brighter color than is used in your other browser(s) and that is causing the extra voltage draw in your monitor and thus the whine.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 2, 2010)

no its def coming from the pc... its not chrome thats doing it.. its c1est or w.e


----------



## shevanel (Mar 3, 2010)

im not sure, ill have to look.


----------



## hakancizmeci (Apr 6, 2010)

Same problem here.

shevanel, may I ask you your configuration. I bought a new Sony Vaio laptop (VPCEB1J1E) with core i3 processor and hear the annoying high pitched sound when I open google chrome. Minimizing the window doesn't help. So I'm pretty sure it's not the display.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 6, 2010)

hey shev for some reason i cannot see your system specs when i click on it...? maybe its just me? BUT! i had a Asus M3A78-CM board that would wine during games or something that used alittle bit of GFX power and i narrowed it down to the NB for some reason


----------



## shevanel (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll say it one more gen..

The whine comes from eist/C1e.. disable that.


----------



## hakancizmeci (Apr 6, 2010)

I just downloaded real temp and disabled c1e and eist. Whining still exists.

I'm guessing that real temp doesn't currently supports core i3 cpu's and actually c1e and eist is not disabled. How can verify that? Any ideas? The cpu clock still changes between 1300 AND 2128 MHz.

I had another observations about the problem. Besides chrome also itunes triggers the whining. When there is a cpu load which makes the cpu run at maximum frequence (2128MHz) the whining stops even though those applications are open.


----------



## shevanel (Apr 6, 2010)

im not sure but on my i5 realtemp will cease the whine if i disable the eist stuff.

summertime now, the window AC is on lol.. i cant even hear my gpu fan now..


----------



## ARH757 (Apr 7, 2010)

Disabling eist/C1e in my bios cured the pitch.  Thank you.


----------



## Jefferson8822 (Mar 30, 2014)

I had this same exact issue with Chrome and the high pitched noise but C1e was already disabled. I disabled "AMD cool n' quiet". This stopped the whinnning for me.


----------

